# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Test cypionate and expiration dates? (TNT)

## LDSlifter

TNT or anybody else:

Being on HRT, I have the luxury of trying different manufacturers of cypionate . I once received one 10ml bottle of 200mg Depo-Testosterone , from I believe Upjohn, which I picked up at Walgreens. That little sucker cost $114 and it had an expiration period of one year.

Because my insurance company, sucks, my doc called my next refill scrip into a compounding pharmacist who only charges $41 for the generic. What I find interesting is that his bottle of cypionate has an expiration period of only 3 months.

So my question is...if they are both cypionate, one being brand name, and the other being a generic...why would the expiration periods be so different? Will the generic cyp actually go bad after 3 months... (and no I will not send it to some fellow AR's here...so don't even try..he he he).
What happens when it goes bad, i.e. its in a sterile container anyways, so what would happen to it after the expiration date..does it become harmful or just ineffective? Just curious...trying to educate myself. Thanks for your expertise!

Thanks,

LDSlifter
 :Angel:

----------


## Kaz

No real idea why the generic should expire earlier unless its just an older batch that has been sold off cheap to get rid of it! In which case its possible that its the same gear just re-bottled!

As for what happens when its out of date, as far as I am aware it simply becomes inactive, however I have seen in other threads on the boards that most gear is still good for at least another 6 months after the expiration date, which is a guidline rather than a hard and fast rule.

Personaly Iv not taken anything that is out of date but I know that several of the others bros have done so.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## TNT

The last time I got Depo-Testosterone (cyp), the drug store had to order it from the wholsaler (no big whoop - it only took 24 hours), and it had an expiration date over two years away. Last time I picked up Delatestryl (enanthate ) in Canada, the expiration was over three years away.

There could be two reasons for the short dating of the compouned product. First, the test that the pharmacist used to blend the solution may have had an earlier date, and he went by that date. Second, the pharmacist may have a general policy of short dating for compounded prescriptions. It should be good after the date if you store it properly, but I wouldn't be able to speculate on how long - that's a crap shoot for _any_ drug. Nonetheless, expiration dates are not set in stone - they're usually "best when used by..." or "best when sold by..."

----------

